# I Ching



## Scott (Feb 14, 2006)

Anyone ever hear about I Ching or encounter it? I heard about it on the movie Collateral. Don't recall encountering it by that name in apologetics reading.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Feb 14, 2006)

Yeah...when I was in music school, John Cage (the modern composer) used I ching to arrive at various conclusions in his absurdist compositions. He was totally into the idea of chance over and against the tradition of highly structured musical compositions. From what I gathered about I ching, it was something like casting lots to decide things.

For what it's worth Cage's music was really awful (insulting even) -although he is still revered by many in certain circles as a genius. I guess I'm too dull to see it.


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Feb 14, 2006)

i've seen several different versions of it used in China for fortune telling.
it is online 
http://pacificcoast.net/~wh/Index.html

i found it unreadable
perhaps an acquired taste?


----------



## turmeric (Feb 14, 2006)

It's a Confucian thing I think.


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> It's a Confucian thing I think.



long predates him.



> The Book of Changes -- I Ching in Chinese -- is unquestionably one of the most important books in the world's literature. Its origin goes back to mythical antiquity, and it has occupied the attention of the most eminent scholars of China down to the present day. Nearly all that is greatest and most significant in the three thousand years of Chinese cultural history has either taken its inspiration from this book, or has exerted an influence on the interpretation of its text. Therefore it may safely be said that the seasoned wisdom of thousands of years has gone into the making of the I Ching. Small wonder then that both of the two branches of Chinese philosophy, Confucianism and Taoism, have their common roots here. The book sheds new light on many a secret hidden in the often puzzling modes of thought of that mysterious sage, Lao-tse, and of his pupils, as well as on many ideas that appear in the Confucian tradition as axioms, accepted without further examination.


http://www.iging.com/intro/introduc.htm

real nice introduction


----------

